# Etiquette classes in BMQ



## mj_lover (8 Mar 2013)

Hi, My Girlfriend and I had a chat about etiquette in a restaurant we went to recently, as we noticed a lot of people seem to not have any semblance of manners, and started wondering, if there is some sort of course in BMQ that teaches / re-enforces proper manners. Just curious as I have noticed that most military personal I have met, excel in this part. Not sure if they took it upon themselves to not be slobs, but it definitely stands out in a positive way!

just a random curiosity of a patiently waiting applicant


----------



## Kat Stevens (8 Mar 2013)

Unless basic training has changed a lot, it will be get it in you and get it working fast as you can, utensils slow the eating process down.


----------



## Smirnoff123 (8 Mar 2013)

There is no specific class during BMQ that teaches this - however I think that it may be a result of the training as a whole. And don't kid yourself, not everybody represents the uniform well.


----------



## Sigs Pig (8 Mar 2013)

When the recruits are given 15 min (or less) from dismissal to formed back up during a mess lunch rush. Including the feeding frenzies of the sentries... quite the sight.

I have never been able to eat slow since. Not a slob, just don't take the time to enjoy the meal.

ME


----------



## my72jeep (8 Mar 2013)

As a Yong OCDT we were given classes on Etiquette. I don't know if it was because we were OCDT's ad assumed we were idiots or it was part of the training. what fork to use how to break bread and so forth. took up 1 full day.


----------



## MikeL (8 Mar 2013)

Like was said above,  the purpose of BMQ is not to instill proper etiquette,  but to turn civilians into CF members.  What you saw was either just how the members were raised,  or something they picked up during training while learning how to address other CF members(those of higher rank, etc),  holding doors open for your course mates as everyone rushes into a bldg, etc.


How ever,  on my PLQ(I forget which mod) part of the online portion had a few slides on etiquette and mess dinners, etc.


----------



## George Wallace (8 Mar 2013)

Let's put it this way; on BMQ you are the lowest of low.  You stand with your heels together at the proper position of attention and usually address everyone by their rank or "Sir"/"Mame".


----------



## Beezer (9 Mar 2013)

I blame my infantry course of 1995 for me speed eating through meals and often spilling on myself. Often we'd have less than 10 minutes to eat and we were the second platoon in line. We'd often skip the lineup and go straight for the bread and fruits table.


----------



## Loachman (9 Mar 2013)

In the upper echelons of Military Society it is considered to be extremely rude if one fails to bow and formally introduce oneself prior to bayonetting another.


----------



## OldSolduer (9 Mar 2013)

Loachman said:
			
		

> In the upper echelons of Military Society it is considered to be extremely rude if one fails to bow and formally introduce oneself prior to bayonetting another.



And that goes double if you are posting grenades into the trenches.

" excuse me, but would you mind terribly if we blew you to smithereens? Thank you old boy!"

I used to enforce manners in tent groups. Please and thank yous go a long way in helping maintain civility and harmony in a tent group.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (9 Mar 2013)

Beezer said:
			
		

> I blame my infantry course of 1995 for me speed eating through meals and often spilling on myself. Often we'd have less than 10 minutes to eat and we were the second platoon in line. We'd often skip the lineup and go straight for the bread and fruits table.



1989 "Cornwallis Dinner Special"; peanut butter and cheese whiz sandwichs.  I still love them.  The only time you waited in the steamline without question was for the Digby scallops.  They were worth it.


----------



## mj_lover (9 Mar 2013)

answers my question!  ;D  personally I was always taught, when eating, even if it is rushed, chew with mouth closed, don't have food fall out of your face when talking, please, thank you's, etc. none of it takes a lot of time (maybe a few seconds to acknowledge serving staff), and your not grossing out the people around you.

thank you guys for the responses


----------



## Dissident (9 Mar 2013)

I don't remember etiquette training being on basic.

BUT.

My platoon use to have a yearly mess dinner and the Platoon WO would hold a review proper etiquette with us prior. Being on the Pl WO's bad side is about the worse thing you can do to yourself, so you paid attention and it sticks from there.


----------



## George Wallace (9 Mar 2013)

NinerSix said:
			
		

> I don't remember etiquette training being on basic.



That is because it was all "subbliminal".   That and too much aluminium in the mess tins.


----------



## a_majoor (9 Mar 2013)

Some general etiquette rules are enforced on BMQ, such as modes of address, being properly dressed and comported at all times, waiting in line, being on time and so on.

If you are talking about formal dinner etiquette, you are taught it as a OCdt, and Sergeants get, or used to get lessons on doing a mess dinner on the SLC course (whatever it is called now). As a practical matter, it is more important to get food downrange into Pte Recruits than to train them on what fork to use.


----------



## Sub_Guy (9 Mar 2013)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> 1989 "Cornwallis Dinner Special"; peanut butter and cheese whiz sandwichs.  I still love them.



With those high standards you are going to love the box lunches that 14 Wing delivers.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (9 Mar 2013)

Dolphin_Hunter said:
			
		

> With those high standards you are going to love the box lunches that 14 Wing delivers.



I heard a rumour once about 'butter sandwichs'  ;D


----------



## brihard (9 Mar 2013)

When exchanging Volleys of Fire, it is _unseemly_ for the _well-mannered_ battalion to hurry, and to not afford the enemy his opportunity to _fire in turn_ should he have been delayed in reloading. But rather, it is incumbent upon the gentleman officer to proclaim to his Foe, "Pip pip, ready to fire yet, wot?" and to wait patiently and graciously for the enemy's Retort. Or, a _bayonet charge_ being deemed prudent, to _politely disregard_ any shat-trousers encountered amongt his Foe in the pursuit of a Rout.


----------



## FSTO (9 Mar 2013)

Go here, a little dated but has some nuggets of info that will work well in your career in the military

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=_I8DbHKhWQE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=_I8DbHKhWQE


----------



## Shamrock (9 Mar 2013)

Brihard said:
			
		

> When exchanging Volleys of Fire, it is _unseemly_ for the _well-mannered_ battalion to hurry, and to not afford the enemy his opportunity to _fire in turn_ should he have been delayed in reloading. But rather, it is incumbent upon the gentleman officer to proclaim to his Foe, "Pip pip, ready to fire yet, wot?" and to wait patiently and graciously for the enemy's Retort. Or, a _bayonet charge_ being deemed prudent, to _politely disregard_ any shat-trousers encountered amongt his Foe in the pursuit of a Rout.



Strike your opponent not about the head and neck so as to avoid disturbing his well coiffed hair, for though war may be hell, it is worse for it to be unseemly.


----------



## dimsum (9 Mar 2013)

An old Naval Officer's etiquette manual suggested that gin was to be drunk at lunch, as others couldn't smell it on your breath.  Brilliant.


----------



## X Royal (9 Mar 2013)

Dimsum said:
			
		

> An old Naval Officer's etiquette manual suggested that gin was to be drunk at lunch, as others couldn't smell it on your breath.  Brilliant.


And i thought it was double vodka and coke!  :facepalm:


----------



## Tank Troll (16 Mar 2013)

Of all my years in I don't really remember being rushed at meal times on any course. I always make sure my courses, and staff understand the importance of meal time. Maybe it is just and Armour thing.


----------



## ajp (18 Mar 2013)

About the only etiquite I recall on courses was washing hands before eating.  I know senior NCOs and Officers eat last in the field and I always took whatever IMP was given me by the troops, If they liked me I didn't get Beans and Wieners (they knew I hated that one).


----------



## 211RadOp (18 Mar 2013)

The only etiquette they taught us was "Take your f****** hat off in the mess!!"


----------



## Blackadder1916 (18 Mar 2013)

The only time (to my recollection) that our DS in Cornwallis used the term "etiquette" (which was unlikely) or "good manners" was after one of them happened upon a recruit (who did stay long on course) alone in the communal showers in breach of a basic rule of etiquette.  Afterwards our NCO (MCpl Graves, if I remember correctly) told us it was not polite to either urinate or masturbate in the showers.  He used other language of course.


----------



## OldSolduer (18 Mar 2013)

Blackadder1916 said:
			
		

> The only time (to my recollection) that our DS in Cornwallis used the term "etiquette" (which was unlikely) or "good manners" was after one of them happened upon a recruit (who did stay long on course) alone in the communal showers in breach of a basic rule of etiquette.  Afterwards our NCO (MCpl Graves, if I remember correctly) told us it was not polite to either urinate or masturbate in the showers.  He used other language of course.



Earl Graves, RCR MCpl?


----------



## Blackadder1916 (19 Mar 2013)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> Earl Graves, RCR MCpl?



Yup.


----------



## OldSolduer (19 Mar 2013)

Blackadder1916 said:
			
		

> Yup.


Seven Platoon, right?


----------



## Blackadder1916 (19 Mar 2013)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> Seven Platoon, right?



No, Eight Platoon.  In the end shack down on the water.


----------



## OldSolduer (19 Mar 2013)

Blackadder1916 said:
			
		

> No, Eight Platoon.  In the end shack down on the water.



What year?


----------



## Blackadder1916 (20 Mar 2013)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> What year?



1976, specifically, Course 7633.


----------



## OldSolduer (20 Mar 2013)

Blackadder1916 said:
			
		

> 1976, specifically, Course 7633.



I knew Earl in 83-86. Yes he was still there.


----------



## AmmoTech90 (20 Mar 2013)

Earl is a very good friend's (from Cornwallis, QL3, Postings, QL6, etc) father-in-law.  Quite the character, still plugging along in retirement.


----------

